# Plastisol textures



## THREESTRIPEBRAND (Jan 10, 2015)

I haven't had any experience with plastisol transfers and was wondering if there are different types of plastisol inks for transfers and what the different textures might be. Also on a side note does anyone know if there any screen printers in North Carolina that do quality plastisol transfers. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjordan69 (Jun 17, 2010)

THREESTRIPEBRAND said:


> I haven't had any experience with plastisol transfers and was wondering if there are different types of plastisol inks for transfers and what the different textures might be. Also on a side note does anyone know if there any screen printers in North Carolina that do quality plastisol transfers. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Union ink sells at texsource


----------



## THREESTRIPEBRAND (Jan 10, 2015)

jjordan69 said:


> Union ink sells at texsource



Called them and was kind of excited as they are close. They only sell supplies, no plastisol heat transfers printing. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjordan69 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you I was looking for some transfers thank you very much Jackie


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Yes, there are various types of plastisol transfers that can be produced with different "feel" qualities...
most offered are smooth matte finish which is what we offer, but there are definitely other types offered
like raised,rough, or slick feel come to mind...

Wormil posted a list that you can go to off this link. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html check out 1st message where he has a link to a list of quite afew vendors.

I would look through them and email the ones you want to consider and ask for sample packs (most companies offer you free samples)

good luck with this...


----------

